# Vì sao bạn nên trang bị thêm topper cho nệm



## vothanhtam

Hãy yêu bản thân của mình và những người thân yêu bên cạnh từ việc chăm sóc cho giấc ngủ mỗi đêm bằng những tấm topper êm ái phủ trên những chiếc nệm của gia đình bạn. Chắc hẳn có rất nhiều bạn không rõ nguyên do vì sao nên trang bị thêm topper cho nệm, vừa tốn kém, vừa phí đúng không? Hoàn toàn không đúng nhé vì đây là một cách chăm sóc và đầu tư cho giấc ngủ dài lâu, không hề tốn kém hay phí phạm mà lại là một cách tiết kiệm cho gia đình nữa đấy. Hãy cùng Thegioinem.com điểm qua các lợi ích mà topper mang lại trong bài viết dưới đây.

*1. Topper giúp gia tăng tiện nghi cho nệm*
Nhiều bạn vẫn thắc mắc tại sao phải dùng thêm một tấm topper cho nệm, đó là do bạn chưa trải nghiệm cảm giác được nằm trên một chiếc giường cho lót topper sẽ như thế nào. Bật mí cho bạn đó là cảm giác êm ái tuyệt vời, thoáng mát hơn và đặc biệt giúp dễ ngủ hơn bình thường. Giấc ngủ mà topper mang lại rất bồng bềnh và dịu êm, có thể nói đây là một cảm giác tận hưởng rất khó cưỡng lại được.

Thị trường hiện nay đã ra đời rất nhiều dòng topper từ loại thông thường đến cao cấp, đa số thành phần là từ gòn bông hoặc lông vũ cao cấp. Những loại topper này thường được trang bị ở các khu nghỉ dưỡng, resort hay khách sạn, đây là lí do bạn cảm thấy thoải mái khi đi du lịch mà vẫn có được những giấc ngủ êm ái hơn cả ở nhà mình. Với các mức giá hiện nay, bạn có thể dễ dàng trang bị thêm những tấm topper mềm mại cho giấc ngủ ngon hơn.




Topper Deluxe Edena đặc biệt êm mềm với bề mặt rất mịn và mượt mà, cảm giác dễ chịu​
*2. Topper hỗ trợ chống đau lưng và điều trị các vấn đề về xương khớp*
Đừng vội vàng kết luận rằng topper mềm mại sẽ không tốt cho cột sống lưng nhé. Những tấm topper tăng tiện nghi hiện nay được sản xuất theo công nghệ hiện đại từ nước ngoài, kết cấu được nâng cao hỗ trợ tốt cho xương, lưng và các bộ phần khác của cơ thể, hoàn toàn không gây đau nhức sau thời gian dài sử dụng.

Một số loại topper còn có độ đàn hồi cao tương tự với các dòng nệm cao cấp, đảm bảo mang lại sự trải nghiệm hoàn hảo cho giấc ngủ. Bên cạnh đó, topper không hề phát ra âm thanh khi xoay trở người, yên tâm khi sử dụng sẽ không làm ồn người nằm bên cạnh nhé.




Topper Hoàng Gia Edena đạt chuẩn 10cm, sử dụng êm ái suốt 12 tháng​
*3. Topper bảo vệ và hồi phục các tính năng của nệm*
Thay vì tốn một khoảng tiền lớn để mua một chiếc nệm mới thay cho chiếc nệm đã cũ và không còn độ đàn hồi, cứng cáp nữa thì một lời khuyên cho bạn là nên mua một tấm topper. Như đã đề cập ở trên, topper có mức giá khá phù hợp với mọi gia đình, phù một tấm topper mới lên nệm sẽ giúp hồi phục các tính năng đã mất của chiếc nệm. Độ đàn hồi, mềm mại và nâng đỡ cơ thể vẫn được đảm bảo tối ưu.

Không cần đợi nệm cũ rồi mới mua topper nhé, vì để gia tăng thêm tuổi thọ cho nệm thì topper như một lá chắn bảo vệ nệm hoàn hảo nhất, chống lại sự bào mòn của thời gian trên tấm nệm.




Topper Hoàng Gia Edena có thể giặt được với máy giặt dung tích lớn (lồng giặt lớn)​
*4. Topper góp phần tạo nên vẻ đẹp sang trọng cho giường ngủ*
Đa số các dòng topper hiện nay đều được thiết kế rất tinh xảo và đẹp mắt, khi đặt trên nệm sẽ tăng cường chiều cao của chiếc giường tạo nên sự sang trọng và đẳng cấp hơn. Thay vì chỉ đơn thuần là chiếc nệm xinh xắn thì topper sẽ bổ sung thêm một chút bồng bềnh, lãng mạn cho căn phòng, giúp bạn thư giãn và có những giây phút nghỉ ngơi dễ chịu nhất.




Topper có thiết kế và màu sắc thanh tao, tinh tế và sang trọng - Thegioinem.com​
*Một số dòng topper mà Thegioinem.com muốn giới thiệu đến các bạn là:*

*- Topper Deluxe Edena:* chất liệu cotton 100%, được chần gòn để có độ mềm mịn và êm ái, với những ai thích sự mềm mại nhưng vẫn muốn duy trì nệm phẳng để bảo vệ cột sống thì đây là loại phù hợp nhất.

*- Tấm Bảo Vệ Nệm Dunlopillo:* sử dụng loại vải hút nhiệt, cảm nhận độ ẩm, hút nhiệt qua làn da của bạn, lớp vải ngoài êm ái, nhẹ nhàng, dễ dàng để giặt máy cũng như phơi khô.

*- Topper Liên Á:* chất liệu cao su 100% thiên nhiên thuần khiết, đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế và thân thiện với sức khỏe, kết hợp với đai thun ở các góc có thể điều chỉnh cho phù hợp với mọi độ dày nệm.

*- Topper Hoàng Gia Edena:* được cấu tạo từ gòn cao cấp dạng tấm, phủ kín toàn bộ diện tích topper, với độ liên kết bền chặt, các sợi gòn siêu mịn kết hợp tạo nên cảm giác mềm mại tuyệt đối.

*Chúc các bạn tìm được những tấm topper phù hợp và chăm sóc tốt nhất cho giấc ngủ của mình nhé!*​


----------

